# Angry!!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Instead of just letting her out by herself, leash her and go out with her, praise her and treat her when she does her doody and then when you come back in, at the door make her sit and treat her for sitting... remember consistancy and praise go along way with dogs... good luck... oh and patience...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Any chance you crate her ('cuz you're going to bed) right after she comes in? If so, she's probably learned the pattern and doesn't want to have to crate up. Try taking her out on a leash to poop so that she can't run off when you want to come back inside.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like Daisy has learned a pattern here and is looking for some more play time before bed. The other posters have some great ideas and I would only add that you need to make recall rock solid. Meaning that for a recall to be complete and the pup gets the treat is you have to have your hand on the collar. Remember that a good recall has to be rewarded even when you are pissed. :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would go to the pet store and buy a 30 or 50 foot cotton web lead. Use that instead of a flexi because they're washable.
Send her out with it on. I wouldn't go out with her, I think that reinforces the behavior. When it's time to come in, if she doesn't, reel her in!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You could always move your bed outside?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Take her out on a leash. Praise her like crazy when she goes, and bring her in happy, give her a treat. Owning a dog is a committment and having to get up late at night, go out in inclement weather, etc etc is all part of it.
I will also say that if you are angry, and attempting to call her to you when you are, it will not work. You can never call a dog to you in anger, why on earth would they want to? It's like saying to your kid, "Get over here so I can spank you!" Yeah, sure, that makes him want to come to you. :no:
I'd suggest working on recalls during the day when you are both happy and it will be a positive experience for her.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I can see why this makes you frustrated! I agree that teaching her recall at other times will go a lomg way to curb this pattern she has developed. They are very smart at playing us the little monkeys.


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replys, going to follow some of the ideas posted!Going to start using a leash!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are just taking her out in your yard, a long retractable leash would be a great idea so that she has plenty of room on the leash to run around. We use a 30-foot retractable and it works great and Tucker has plenty of room on the leash to get his pre-bedtime zoomies out.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PLEASE, if you use a retractable leash, desensitize your puppy to it dragging/banging along behind him, first. I think Flexi type leads can be useful, but, they are also somewhat cumbersome, and if a dog bolts, and the handler drops it, the case/handle banging along behind him can create a panic situation. I always have my puppies drag one behind them in a controlled environment (inside, in the fenced yard, etc and do recalls and give treats so that they are not panicked by it in an emergency situation.


----------

